# dreamweaver nightmares



## TROskell (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi

I have been building my t-shirt site (my first site with dreamweaver) and all I can say is what a nightmare. As a prinr designer I had previously designed my own site using a program called Freeway which was very similar to Quark in the way you layout with no coding required. I thought I ought to learn the industry standard so am trying to learn dreamweaver as I go, but I don't think the "WYSIWYG" works very well as what I see is not what I get when it is uploaded. I also find it very difficult to resize tables they just won't seem to go where you want them and you move one thing it moves everything else. Can anybody recommend some good books, tutorials, DVDs etc.

Many thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I *love* DreamWeaver  

I haven't had any problems with what I design not looking the same as what I uploaded. A good place to start might be the official Macromedia support pages and forums:

http://www.macromedia.com/support/dreamweaver/


----------



## identityburn (Feb 24, 2006)

I built my site with dreamweaver also and it's been great. I highly recommend the H.O.T. (hands on training) series by lynda.com. They are very well written and take you through the process of building a site from start to finish.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm currently using Dreamweaver myself and, of course there was a learning curve, but I think it's great. I've used a couple of tutorials, but I've also read some books on Dreamweaver.

Try the tutorials and maybe get a companion book or two. Learning a little html won't hurt either.


----------

